# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الطريق إلي رمضان - دكتور حازم شومان

## helpall

أحبائي بمناسبة هذا الشهر الكريم

أحببت أن أقدم لكم هذه الحلقة الرائعة 

للدكتور حازم شومان

بعنوان 
الطريق إلي رمضان

[IMG][/IMG]

للتحميل إضغط هنا
أسأل الله أن ينفعكم بما فيها

----------

